# Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie For Theaters



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

Who's gonna see it?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 12, 2007)

[action=Donnie]raises hand.[/action]


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

Donnie said:


> [action=Donnie]raises hand.[/action]



Knew ya would!


----------



## DrSmaggs (Apr 12, 2007)

after the hot dog joke... I sure will


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 13, 2007)

i might not be able to go today cause my woman and i are sick....BOO BEING SICK!


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll be seeing it tonight.


----------



## fathead (Apr 13, 2007)

I had to laugh when they advertised it to air first on Cartoon Network. It did for a few minutes and then they put it in a tiny box in the left corner of the screen while the regular shows played. Periodically an ad would pop up saying "Your watching Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie for Theater, it's down here" with an arrow pointing to the tiny box. Want to see it pretty bad now because the few minutes they did air looked awesome.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 13, 2007)

i'm gonna catch it tonight!


----------



## Shikaru (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm praying it's coming to cinemas in the UK. Though I'm a bit doubtful because nowhere seems to say if it is or it isn't


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 13, 2007)

It's not playing in Canada. I'm pissed off. I've been planning and waiting for opening night, and found the news today while looking for show times (probably should have checked sooner lol)


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> It's not playing in Canada. I'm pissed off. I've been planning and waiting for opening night, and found the news today while looking for show times (probably should have checked sooner lol)



Just hop across the border! We won't tell.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 13, 2007)

Me, me, me!!!  I think I'll wait until I'm in NoVa to go though, my girlfriend doesn't find ATHF as funny as I do!


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 13, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Just hop across the border! We won't tell.



I was considering making the drive to Detroit today after work with my girlfriend, but I just can't justify the money or awkward questions from my parents about where their car went


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

Is it ironic about your Quote, Aaron?


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 13, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Is it ironic about your Quote, Aaron?



Quite


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never been a fan, so no


----------



## Shawn (Apr 14, 2007)

Im going to see this as well. Im a big fan of the show.


----------



## AVH (Apr 14, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> It's not playing in Canada. I'm pissed off. I've been planning and waiting for opening night, and found the news today while looking for show times (probably should have checked sooner lol)


 
What?! You mean at all, ever?!  Or just not yet? I'm going to be seriously fucking pissed if I can't ever see this flick.


----------



## Drew (Apr 14, 2007)

Has anyone played the "Worst Video Game Ever" on themovie website yet? It rules.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2007)

Just saw it last night. 

I want the workout video.


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2007)

I think I'm like the only guy on the planet that doesn't find ATHF even remotely funny. :\


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

It takes a while to get into - I thought it was absolutely retarded the first time I saw it. The second time, it was, eh... and the third time, I saw the same episode I'd seen the first time (the Rabbot), and was just dying.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2007)

The workout video was called: Lose Weight, Eviscerate! Sea of Blood, Planet of Death.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 16, 2007)

Chris said:


> I think I'm like the only guy on the planet that doesn't find ATHF even remotely funny. :\



Like Drew said Chris, watch it a COUPLE times. I was just like Drew, the first and second times I watched it I didn't like it that much. Kinda thought it was dumb. Eventually I started catching stuff and was soon laughing my ass off. I have all four seasons on DVD now!


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

Futurama is still far and away my favorite Adult Swim cartoon, though (well, maybe barring Family Guy). I'm hoping that becomes a movie, too. 

Really, half the reason I like Aqua Teen is the theme song.


----------



## Vince (Apr 18, 2007)

Saw this movie monday night, that mastodon song that opens the movie is fucking priceless!!!  The plot is funny as hell, and they keep throwing random crazy shit at you the whole way through  

Mastodon & Unearth both appear in the soundtrack, and


Spoiler



Neil Peart of Rush (wtf!!  )


 plays himself in the movie. 

If you go, stay after the credits. The clip is only 10 seconds long, but fuck it's worth it


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Saw this movie monday night, that mastodon song that opens the movie is fucking priceless!!!  The plot is funny as hell, and they keep throwing random crazy shit at you the whole way through
> 
> Mastodon & Unearth both appear in the soundtrack, and
> 
> ...



 

Hell yeah, absolutely loved it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm going to see it... maybe this weekend?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> Futurama is still far and away my favorite Adult Swim cartoon, though (well, maybe barring Family Guy). I'm hoping that becomes a movie, too.


More episodes of Futurama have been green lighted.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

Donnie said:


> More episodes of Futurama have been green lighted.



OH HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> It takes a while to get into - I thought it was absolutely retarded the first time I saw it. The second time, it was, eh... and the third time,



+1 THe first time I was like "wtf this is the worst show ever..god wtf is wrong with tv nowadays?" now I think its fucking great..rofl:


----------

